# How about one of these cities for houses less than 100K?



## a7736100 (Jun 4, 2009)

5 interesting towns in America where you can buy a house for about $100,000 or less


Though home prices in many areas are out of reach for homebuyers, these spots are far more accessible.




www.marketwatch.com





You can save on the house and use the money for other things.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

You can buy them cheap in Columbus too, but you might not like the neighborhood. Compared to Dayton, Columbus is probably the better choice.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

MMMM. Nope.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh, please! You won't find a house ANYWHERE for less than $100,000?

Mon


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Not a house you'd want, anyway.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

I looked at Detroit. Houses listed for a few thousand bring the average down, Not what I would want.





Detroit MI Single Family Homes For Sale - 1270 Homes | Zillow


1270 single family homes for sale in Detroit MI. View pictures of homes, review sales history, and use our detailed filters to find the perfect place.




www.zillow.com


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

Haha! Yeah, come on down to Jackson, Mississippi. It leads the nation in murders per capita.

There is a reason houses are cheap. Owners are leaving as fast as possible.


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

You can buy them here, if you don’t mind being in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Danaus29 said:


> You can buy them cheap in Columbus too, but you might not like the neighborhood. Compared to Dayton, Columbus is probably the better choice.


I've driven I75 north thru Cincinnati up past Dayton. I cannot tell where one city ends and the other begins, and that is for several hours.


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

How about at $100. Across the street from me. Just closed 2 weeks ago.








507 Wisconsin St, Avoca, WI 53506 | Zillow


507 Wisconsin St, Avoca WI, is a Single Family home.This home last sold for $87,000 in April 2007. The Zestimate for this Single Family is $111,500, which has decreased by $565 in the last 30 days.The Rent Zestimate for this Single Family is $1,800/mo, which has decreased by $216/mo in the...




www.zillow.com


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

67drake said:


> You can buy them here, if you don’t mind being in the middle of nowhere.


Where is "here"?


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

NRA_guy said:


> Where is "here"?


See post #10


----------



## a7736100 (Jun 4, 2009)

67drake said:


> You can buy them here, if you don’t mind being in the middle of nowhere.


Some homesteaders like being in nowhere.


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

a7736100 said:


> Some homesteaders like being in nowhere.


I would hope so. 
Just that the OP was about cities. I think there has to be a lot of rural places where homes are $100K or less. I know Wi and Iowa are full of them.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

GTX63 said:


> I've driven I75 north thru Cincinnati up past Dayton. I cannot tell where one city ends and the other begins, and that is for several hours.


71 and 70 are different. Lots of country along those roads.


----------



## JosephSeiss (May 3, 2017)

67drake said:


> I would hope so.
> Just that the OP was about cities. I think there has to be a lot of rural places where homes are $100K or less. I know Wi and Iowa are full of them.


What grows in Wisconsin? What are the pests (insects, ticks etc) that you contend with the most? 

Thanks!


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

I know of a three acre homestead for sale in the Ozarks for $50K CASH.


----------



## CKelly78z (Jul 16, 2017)

My son just bought a really nice little 3/1 house in a NW Ohio town with a 3 car detached garage that has a game room up above it for $87,000. It needs some electrical work, and a kitchen redo, but fully liveable right now. They are going to paint/carpet and go to 200 amp service before they move in....he closes Friday.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Can buy houses for under $100k all day long in small midwest towns around here.
Much safer and less crowded than those metro cities.


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

JosephSeiss said:


> What grows in Wisconsin? What are the pests (insects, ticks etc) that you contend with the most?
> 
> Thanks!


Around here most plant corn and I know the SE corner has about equal amounts of soybeans.


----------



## rbelfield (Mar 30, 2015)

67drake said:


> I would hope so.
> Just that the OP was about cities. I think there has to be a lot of rural places where homes are $100K or less. I know Wi and Iowa are full of them.


i was just going to post that my daughter just bought a super cute 2 bedroom bungalow with a partially finished basement, a nice 2 stall garage and huge yard for 60,000 in waterloo iowa. there were lots of places for 100,00 or less.


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

I would research before purchasing any home that costs significantly less than the cost to replace.


----------



## link30240 (Aug 22, 2021)

fireweed farm said:


> I would research before purchasing any home that costs significantly less than the cost to replace.


Replacement cost would include ridicules increases in material cost do to unneeded code updates alone. For example 5 dollar circuit breakers have worked perfectly in millions of houses for decades, now the "Code" circuit breakers cost 50 bucks or more a piece adding thousands of dollars to the cost of the electrical system in all new houses. So yes some research would be warranted (as with any major purchase) but replacement cost is highly inflated with unnecessarily and questionably "better" items


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

The updating costs are the reason the people who bought my grandparent's house build a new house on site then burned the old one. There was no electrical service in the area when the old part was built. The service panel was a fuse panel. There were probably still fuses with pennies behind them in the panel.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

As realtors say, the three things that matter most in property value are "location, location, location."

It's strange to me to watch those house buying TV shows on HGTV when a family looks at 3 houses and chooses one without asking (at least without being filmed asking) things like:

1. What are the neighbors like?
2. Is there a HOA?
3. How are the schools in this district?
4. How much crime goes on in this area?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

My understanding is that by the time they are ready to create the segment, the couple has already picked their home. They are simply being filmed going back thru the steps. It is acting.
Yes, the dealbreakers don't seem to be about neighbors and such, but whether the woman can live with that style of pull handles on the cabinet doors or if the guy can live with a walk in closet without a rack for his neckties.


----------



## Teresa Bourgoin (Jun 29, 2020)

Kiamichi Kid said:


> I know of a three acre homestead for sale in the Ozarks for $50K CASH.


? I have been looking for a small homestead in the Ozarks! Do tell please 😀


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

With $100,000 I could build a nice two bedroom house, buy a pickup truck, put in a big garden, and have enough left over for a new rifle. It all depends oh how you "have" to live.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

Teresa Bourgoin said:


> ? I have been looking for a small homestead in the Ozarks! Do tell please 😀


If you’re interested send me a private message and I will provide details.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Try Kansas and Oklahoma. My wife's first house in Wichita, KS was $45k. Our 2nd house together is $124k but if you go looking for houses 1 hour away, the prices drop drastically. You can get 5 acre homesteads with a house on it for $50k easy within 2 hours from Wichita.


----------

